# CF straight and square pin configuration



## azfishguy (Jul 1, 2005)

Hello!
Does anybody here know where I can get a 36 W 6700K square pin configuration light bulb? I looked everywhere and failed to find one. I have an ADA fixture that comes with 8000K bulbs which are nice for green plants but when it comes to reds, it's too cold and colors get lost. Adapter wont work because it extends the length of the bulb and the bulb with adapter will not fit in. A little frustrating that ada will not come up with other than 8000k lamps. Not everything has to look like all green Amano tank. Any suggestions? I would appreciate it!


----------



## Mark Fisher (May 3, 2012)

You may need to get replacement endcaps configured for straight pin bulbs, as there are plenty of straight pin 36W 6700K bulbs. AH Supply sells replacement endcaps.


----------



## azfishguy (Jul 1, 2005)

I think you are right. I even found 9325K bulb in this wattage but also straight pin. Oh well...it was worth a try.


----------



## aquaman555 (Mar 22, 2011)

Have you looked on various lighting supply sites, non-aquarium related? Maybe try 1000bulbs.com.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

what about catalina aquariums $15.00 dollars.

http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/sto...=1000&osCsid=8d45fec18eb177100a2df65a76800434


----------



## Do78521 (Dec 15, 2006)

http://www.aquatraders.com/product-p/59010.htm

eventhough these are not high quality products. but ive used them for years and have no problem with it.


----------



## Do78521 (Dec 15, 2006)

oops. sorry i missed the (cant use adapter part) but if you need an adapter.. u can find it cheap on aquatrader.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Try www.naturallighting.com


----------



## aquaman555 (Mar 22, 2011)

fishyjoe24 said:


> what about catalina aquariums $15.00 dollars.
> 
> http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/sto...=1000&osCsid=8d45fec18eb177100a2df65a76800434


That place was on the tip of my tongue...lol. Glad you pointed it out. I've got bulbs from there good service and bulbs seems fine.


----------



## azfishguy (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks for the info! Unfortunatelly none of the places sell the bulb im looking for. :-(


----------



## Tot3nkampf (May 10, 2012)

i havent seen one in anything other than 8000k for some time now, you will need a .... to :: adapter or do what i did and switch to T5HO or T2VHO


----------



## azfishguy (Jul 1, 2005)

I actually found one place that carries 5000k Panasonics :: its called Top Bulb. The light is actually pretty nice and mixed with 8000 gives a beatiful plant color. I ordered 5 of them in case they will discontinue selling them which happens quite often nowadays. Thanks for all responses and help!


----------



## Tot3nkampf (May 10, 2012)

cool! yes definately mix them with 8000-10000k bulbs to offset some of that red! I have done that with PC before as well.


----------

